# HDS 4.0 Patch Released (4.0.36.59)



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

HDS 4.0 Patch Improvements (4.0.36.59)

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Software-Updates/HDS-Software-Update/

 Corrected issue with Weather Watchbox not
scrolling
 Corrected issue with Watchbox Alarms
causing unit reboot under when in non&#8208;chart
Improvements
mode
 StructureScan range no longer restricted in
Shallow Water mode
 StructureScan image restores properly after
from April
release
use of Zoom feature
 Times for Tides & Currents corrected
 Early production 5x units now upgradeable


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

my unit worked great with the first 4.0 update. i have read some have problems, is your 2d sonar ok or did you do the newest update.


----------

